# Portage and Ports utilizing the same distfiles over NFS



## Simba7 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a dedicated Portage and Ports NFS server running FreeBSD 9.0. The issue is, how to I get them both to link to the same distfiles folder without having to mount them separately?

Example:

/data/distfiles mounted to /usr/ports/distfiles and /usr/portage/distfiles so I don't have duplicates.

In Linux, I would've just used --bind during the mount, but that doesn't work in FreeBSD.


----------

